# List Of Symptoms



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Here is a list of symptoms for dp a psychologist gave me:

*Affective*
*-* Emotional numbing (for both positive and negative affect)
*-* Lack of Empathy
*-* Sense of isolation
*-* Depression
*-* Anxiety
*-* Dream-like state
*-* Loss of motivation
*-* Loss of a sense of the consequences of one's behaviour

*Cognitive *
*-* Impaired concentration
*-* Mind 'emptiness or 'racing thoughts'
*-* Memory Impairments
*-* Impaired visual imagery
*-* Difficulty in processing new information

*Physiological/Perceptual*
*-* Partial or total physiological numbing
*-* Feelings of weightlessness/hollowness
*-* Lack of a sense of physical boundaries
*-* Sensory impairments (e.g. taste, touch, microscopia and/or macroscopia)
*-* Sensory distortions (e.g. sound, loss of colour)
*-* Dizziness
*-* External world appears flat and 2 dimensional
*-* Objects do not appear solid
*-* Loss of a sense of recognition to one's own reflection and voice.
*-* Changed perception of time

Hope it's of some use


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

--


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

Perfect English!
Reticent, did that leaflet perhaps mention a cure for DP? Perhaps it was on the back? :lol:


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

good to hear guys 

describes dp perfectly doesn't it? It blew me away when she read it out to me...


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

lack of empathy - that explains a lot to me. I have suffered from that during my worst times and had a lot of guilt about it. This is makes me feel better


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

your lucky they know what dp/dr is
for years ive been shuffled out of the docs with the words 'its just anxiety'

very fuckin helpful eh


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

For no apparent reason, I thought I'd include a listing of my own symptoms in context of that list. Its frightening to think that some of those listed are synonymous with stroke, Parkinson's, lyme desease and even traumatic brain injury. Its no wonder you'll find some people, myself included, that can scare themselves wittless in their personal investigations before they find the definition of depersonalization and derealism.

*Cognition*
?	I don?t have the creative thought processes that I?d used to. Writing reports takes an extremely long amount of time and the flow of thought is often broken. Even talking to people requires the forming of thoughts and then placement into speech that?ll leave me with a headache.
*Concentration / Connectedness*
?	My mind is forever drifting. The only way I can really describe this is that I observe my environment, but I do not comprehend. I exist in a constant state of stupor.
?	I?m doing crazy things such as walking into a room and having no idea why I was there, opening draws looking for items that I no very well are somewhere else. For brief moments my body seems to operate without the assistance of a brain. I?m the human version of the chicken running around without the head.
?	The sensation feels much like a permanent concussion.
*Memory*
?	I?m forgetting names and faces the instant that they disappear from view. It?s become almost impossible to enjoy movies or novels as I just can?t follow the characters and story lines.
*Speech*
?	I seem to try and talk at an extremely fast rate.
?	I?ve been slurring my words
?	I often find myself stopping for extended periods of time in a sentence hunting for a word that?s ?on the tip of my tongue?.[/b]

For the record I've had EEG's, CT's and even MRI tests that have all come up clear. Organically, I am a perfectly functional human being, yet after 8 years there is not one speciallist who has been able to give the smallest insight into what could be causing such troubling symptoms. Go figure!


----------



## Biggie (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice list.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

> Any idea why a loss of the sense of consequences?


My guess is that the action initiating a chain of consequences may not feel 'real' and therefore the consequences wouldnt be considered as having any signifigance.

Another angle may be that the person is either so depressed or so anxious that they may not be capable of thinking any further along the chain of events other than the immediate action they are commiting. Whether that be due to the apathy that comes with depression, or the overwhelming redirection of focus upon ruminations with anxiety?


----------



## Biggie (Aug 14, 2004)

Interesting. That would make sense considering my thought patterns when it happens to me. Is it strange to have control over it? It seems like I can bring it on whenever I want.


----------

